# iPad in your Studio.



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

I know that you can use your iPad as a midi controller, especially for Ableton Live and Logic.
So I was wondering if any of you where using the iPad as a midi controller.

This would be a good excuse to buy one .

Especially for this one: AC-7_Pro

Any advise would be great.


----------



## immortalgropher (Feb 16, 2010)

Or...you could save your money and buy a controller worth buying  and probably spend less.


----------



## DragonMusic (Apr 6, 2009)

This one can also be used outside the studio. Or when not needed, it can be a real nice entertaining tool for my clients when they are waiting. Or to keep my wife happy . A (real) midi controller can't be this multi-functional as an iPad can be.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tehguit (Jul 19, 2009)

Ipads definately a cool little thing for the studio.

Here are some cool and VERY handy uses.


PT controller (if you pay that 120 bucks or whatever it is for that app)
Lyrics page
VNC client to control your computer while not in the "sweet spot" of your monitors.
Alternative to laptop for general internet use
Quick easy keyboard to demonstrate melody lines or chords

I actually use my laptop for all of those things... but 2000$$ 15" MBP is not something i continually want to do that with.


----------



## Stone (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know much about using the iPad as a midi controller but I bet most would be more inclined to purchase something else, a little cheaper, as AstralPlaneStudios mentioned. 

Although I'm sure there are some worthy applications that can come in handy. Especially for those who use Macs. I'm sure there is probably a bit better app to software compatibility ratio when comparing use on Mac vs. PC.

Thanks for posting those apps, tehguitarist. I'll have to look into those. I'm sure after cost of iMac/Mac Pro/Macbook, iPad, and necessary applications it probably wouldn't be worth it, but it might still be fun :heehee:


----------



## spacedout (Dec 17, 2007)

One use that occurred to me is for calling up and displaying sheet music in a live band situation - say, a wedding or covers band. You'd have a few iPads networked (one for each musician) with one of them designated as leader to avoid conflicts  As a song is called, the leader selects it from an onboard database, or downloads it live if it's not part of the regular repertoire, and each band member has their part displayed on screen for them. Would save an awful lot of flipping around...


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

DragonMusic said:


> I know that you can use your iPad as a midi controller, especially for Ableton Live and Logic.
> So I was wondering if any of you where using the iPad as a midi controller.
> 
> This would be a good excuse to buy one .
> ...


With all due respect, it's obvious none of the other posters actually has an iPad. I have one.

For starters:
http://www.saitarasoftware.com/Site/Home.html

Not to mention the Electribe, and many other sound, music, and recording apps that are already available.

Well worth the price considering it does waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay more than control midi.


----------



## ngarjuna (Mar 29, 2010)

The tablet is the fabled device that never quite caught on. They tried on the Windows platforms for years to make it stick but the tablet PCs were clunky: quite a bit larger and heavier than an iPad and the input method (via stylus) was not well implemented like iOS which is actually a pretty great interface.

I don't own an iPad but I do own an iPhone which is basically the same device only pocket sized. I have never invested in any kind of remote control DAW software for three primary reasons:
1. The touch sensitivity is good for some things (even typing is a lot easier than I would have thought) but it's not nearly precise enough for me to mix with. I don't think the current implementation of iOS4 is good enough for fine adjustment. The Pad is definitely superior to the Phone in this respect but it still feels quantized and jerky to me.

2. Even on WIFI the connectivity on Apple devices is iffy. I can go from full bars to not enough signal without even moving. I have both read about and experienced these issues. I do own a PC remote control via VNC program and I never use it anymore; the connectivity is just too flaky. And not just on home WIFI systems, there are dozens of white papers out there about the problems Apple devices (iOS devices in particular) have with WIFI standards on robust systems like our managed Cisco network which is fabulous on every device I own...except my phone on which it's super flaky.

3. A generic controller will be great for some things but for others problematic. A lot of the best features of a particular DAW won't translate very well to a controller that works for lots of different DAWs. For example, in order for a remote transport control to be useful to me in REAPER I would need to be able to not only Stop transport on record but also tell REAPER whether or not to keep the take. Without that, it's no better than the FaderPort sitting here (which is at least somewhat configurable). Apple makes it such an utter pain to do simple things like edit a config file that it's a less than ideal platform for a highly configurable piece of software unless you go the jailbreak route (which is riddled with its own set of problems and issues). That said, how could I expect a host to develop an iOS app with so many other development tasks on their plate? It would be great for those of us who own those devices but I doubt there are enough of us to justify the expense.

That said, the platform has grown by huge leaps each release. It's possible that by version 5 things will be a lot smoother and I'll change my mind.


----------

